# blown amp or bad remote wire



## hoyta (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, first of all, please do not flame me for this. 
I hooked my amp up, a 4 channel Infinity reference (not the best), and it would go straight to protect mode. I figured it was a bad ground, so I took it to the local audio shop. I was told that the amp was blown...
So, as I'm driving home that day, my Kenwood KDC-x663(I think) HU went into protect mode. I took the hu out, and realized my remote wire was still connected to the white/blue wire in the harness. I took it out and capped it, and the radio has worked fine since. Would the remote wire have caused the amp to go into protect mode? It might have become frayed somehow during the install, and touched the body of the truck beneath the front seat....
or, am I way off base here?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I usually start here Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## hoyta (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks!
I read that a speaker wire or a RCA touching ground will do this. If the remote does this, I guess it might do it as well. One way to find out, of course. I'll run a quick remote and check it


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Remote is 12v when radio is on, if it shorted to car it would blow the fuse or internal trace in the head unit....or maybe it did protect the Hu that would be a nice feature to have. Killing the 12v remote to the amp just shuts it off same as when you turn the radio off. Fire the amp up with no speakers or input, take a DMM and see if there is any voltage on the speaker terminals, or if it shows protect. If it protects it has an internal problem. Just short the remote to 12v to turn it on outside the car.


----------



## hoyta (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks!
Will try now!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If the amp starts and runs, and you see more than about 0.2 volt on the speaker outs it has problems actually it should be .05v or less but may be many volts if the outputs are toast. If it protects it will shut the amp down internally and you will see no power anywhere.


----------



## hoyta (Sep 3, 2010)

Ran the remote wire over to 12v, amps protect light came on for a second and then cut off. I think the amp is fried. 
Thanks for the help!


----------

